# Question on Chicken Feet



## GoldenGirl (Mar 31, 2010)

Do chicken feet make a good 'snack'? I only feed Koda once a day (in the morning) and I've been looking for a little something to give him in the evening because he's a golden and he thinks he's starving 24/7.

Thanks,
Jean

PS - any other suggestions are greatly appreciated!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Not too sure about the chicken feet and how often you can feed them, but I have heard they are great because they are a good source of glucosamine. My dogs love raw beef ribs. Gives them a little extra meat and provides quite a while of chewing enjoyment! :smile:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Chicken feet, beef ribs, calf ribs, all good choices to feed as an extra.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Chicken feet are a good natural source of glucosamine too :wink:


----------



## Rottnk9s (Jun 28, 2010)

My 3 month old rottie puppy loves chicken feet. How many is too much for a pup?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Rottnk9s said:


> My 3 month old rottie puppy loves chicken feet. How many is too much for a pup?


Once it gets to the amount that it replaces meat, bone, and organs. You can't really "overdose" on feet, you just need to remember he needs the other good stuff too. :smile:


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

Wez ate chickin feets alls da time. Fry em up in Maws cast orn skilet and make em real crunchy. Mmmm mmmmm. Aint nuttin better in da hole wide world. And I always throwd a few ober to Tater, Mutt, and Lucy and day jest smake dair lips and smiles at me.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Doc said:


> Wez ate chickin feets alls da time. Fry em up in Maws cast orn skilet and make em real crunchy. Mmmm mmmmm. Aint nuttin better in da hole wide world. And I always throwd a few ober to Tater, Mutt, and Lucy and day jest smake dair lips and smiles at me.



we used them to make chicken soup...bestest in the world to make chicken broth....

and then we nibbled on them.

we'd fry 'em up too.....make 'em cracklin'....num num.

dogs love them.

jewish penicillin they are LOL


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

magicre said:


> we used them to make chicken soup...bestest in the world to make chicken broth....
> 
> and then we nibbled on them.
> 
> ...


Matza balls and chicken feets. Along with some Loks and bagles from the deli?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Doc said:


> Matza balls and chicken feets. Along with some Loks and bagles from the deli?


damned straight. but that was sunday brunch.

chicken feets and matzah balls....sunday dinner.

any time you're in seattle, doc....come on by..and i'll make you a good jewish chicken soup


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> Once it gets to the amount that it replaces meat, bone, and organs. You can't really "overdose" on feet, you just need to remember he needs the other good stuff too. :smile:


But don't chicken feet also have a high amount of bone? Would you need to decrease the bone you feed as well?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Chicken feet have cartilage I believe not bone, that is where the good stuff comes from!


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> Chicken feet have cartilage I believe not bone, that is where the good stuff comes from!


That's what Asian mothers say! I just always assumed it was a bit of both.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, when you hear a dog crunch them it definitely is a different sound than that of a bone, a softer sound.:wink:


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

magicre said:


> damned straight. but that was sunday brunch.
> 
> chicken feets and matzah balls....sunday dinner.
> 
> any time you're in seattle, doc....come on by..and i'll make you a good jewish chicken soup


It's a date!


----------



## Rottnk9s (Jun 28, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> Once it gets to the amount that it replaces meat, bone, and organs. You can't really "overdose" on feet, you just need to remember he needs the other good stuff too. :smile:


Thank you ... she only gets 2 a day so no worries then


----------



## Eurobox (May 17, 2010)

Where do you buy large quantities of chicken feet?? :redface:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I've found them in asian markets and in spanish/mexican markets


----------



## Eurobox (May 17, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> I've found them in asian markets and in spanish/mexican markets


Should I look for raw chicken feet, or dried chicken feet??


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Eurobox said:


> Should I look for raw chicken feet, or dried chicken feet??


Raw ones in the meat section. :biggrin:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I've only seen them raw, that is how you will get the most benefit from them!


----------

